
Airbnb patents AI that judges if you have neuroticism, narcissism, psychopathy - jeromebaek
https://www.engadget.com/2020/01/17/your-online-activity-effectively-social-credit-score-airbnb/
======
rogerkirkness
Airbnb went from cheaper than hotels and generally less BS, to way more BS and
way more expensive than hotels. I now yearn for the simplicity of a boring
hotel chain. Check in and check out are easy (and consistent). The room is
private. The pricing is transparent. The process for cleaning and other
standard housing maintenance tasks is invisible.

~~~
Fjolsvith
My go-to is Wyndham properties. They have a good app and great loyalty
rewards.

------
JohnFen
Sheesh.

This makes me happy about two things. One, that it's actually pretty hard to
find much information about me on the net, and two, that I'm really, really
happy that I don't use Airbnb.

------
Jamwinner
How does this not explicitly violate the ADA?

